# California Building Code



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2012)

For those of you having difficulties in understanding the California Code of Regulations, and building codes which govern the design and construction of all building occupancies and associated facilities and equipment throughout California, and the California Building Code-Matrix Adoption Tables, *Which tells which sections are adopted and which are not.*

http://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/bsc/Title_24/T24TrainingGuide.pdf


----------

